# Xolo to launch Tegra Note tablet with Tegra 4 chipset in October



## quagmire (Sep 24, 2013)

> NVIDIA has announced that Xolo will launch the Tegra Note tablet in the Indian market in October running on the Tegra 4 chipset, which has a quad-core Coretex A15 CPU. The chipset has a fifth battery saving core. It also houses a 72-core GeForce GPU.
> 
> NVIDIA claims that the tablet will be the fastest there is with a 7-inch display. We would like to put this claim to the test, as the current 7-inch tablet that has our undivided attention is the second generation Nexus 7.
> 
> ...





> Processor : Tegra 4 mobile processor with quad-core Cortex-A15 CPU and 72-core GeForce GPU
> Display : 7-inch HD IPS LCD display (1280 x 800)
> Camera : Rear 5MP and front VGA webcam
> Storage : 16GB storage with microSD expandable up to an additional 32GB
> ...





> Gizmodo cites a company official and notes that the Xolo Play Tegra Note tablet will be launched in India next month, with the price expected to be between Rs. 15,000 and Rs. 20,000. The site further claims to have confirmed the price with its source and expect the first Tegra 4-powered tablet from Xolo to come with a price tag of Rs. 16,999.



-Source
-Source1
-Source2


----------



## warfreak (Sep 24, 2013)

So... basically shield minus the onboard controller?


----------



## Nipun (Sep 24, 2013)

They need to get their A.S.S. in place before thinking of anything else!


----------



## kg11sgbg (Sep 24, 2013)

Xolo Tab ,with Qualcomm Quad core CPU,ADRENO 203 GPU,1GB DDR3 RAM,8 inch IPS display,SIM slot supporting 3G network,etc. already launched in India for Rs.13,499/- 
Question is how is the Tab doing?
Performance?
Benchmarks?
Any TDF member owning it?


----------



## theserpent (Sep 25, 2013)

^ The tegra 4 one is much better than That one you menionted


----------



## Gollum (Sep 25, 2013)

Omg I'm about to pee with happiness


----------



## warfreak (Sep 25, 2013)

Why are they so shy of including a full HD panel? Well, atleast they finally did away with Mediatek SOCs. Lets hope they do the same for their smartphone lineup.


----------



## saswat23 (Sep 25, 2013)

Then how many will go for Tab 3 and Nexus 7 now after getting such specs for around 15k?


----------



## kg11sgbg (Sep 25, 2013)

theserpent said:


> ^ The tegra 4 one is much better than That one you menionted



Justifying your  comment,but 8inch screen + 3G sim slot is an advantage too.
Will the 7inch,Tegra one have any sim slot??


----------



## kg11sgbg (Oct 14, 2013)

Launched the 7 inch Tab, by XOLO but with NVIDIA Tegra 3...
Price Rs.13k.



> XOLO Play Tab 7.0 with Tegra 3 processor launched for Rs. 12,999
> By Sameer Mitha on14-10-2013
> Xolo has added the Play Tab 7.0 to its product portfolio. The tablet runs on the Tegra 3 chipset and has a 7-inch display
> XOLO Play Tab 7.0 with Tegra 3 processor launched for Rs. 12,999
> ...



Source : XOLO Play Tab 7.0 with Tegra 3 processor launched for Rs. 12,999 - Mobile Phone | News | ThinkDigit


----------



## Gollum (Oct 14, 2013)

nice to hear this. it might be my christmas purchase.


----------



## kg11sgbg (Oct 14, 2013)

^Why don't you wait for the Tegra 4 one?


----------



## quagmire (Oct 14, 2013)

When N7 (2012) is available in FK for 10k who would buy the XOLO Play Tab 7.0 (Tegra 3) ?


----------

